# Need ID plz



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

I just bought this fish a couple of hours ago from big als in Montreal. It was labelled black piranha but im not sure if its a rhom or a sanchezi? Those are the posibilities i figure, Was hard taking pictures of him i have a useless camera and the fish is hella stressed atm. I came up with these and hopefully it can help, i can try taking some more if its too diffcult to tell with these ones.
Lemme know what ya think.....

Having trouble loading up pics will post asap

Hopefully this works.....
Much thanks to DairyWhip, taylor,Ak and everyone else for the help








Sorry they arent one under another im clueless with computers and dont know what to do lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you think you could try taking some close-up pictures of his lower abdomen to see if he has belly scutes?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Doesnt look sanchezi to me, too pointy of head and nose. Not sure what is it, im not expert but it dont look sanchezi, but it does look like he has scutes


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> Do you think you could try taking some close-up pictures of his lower abdomen to see if he has belly scutes?


Will post some belly shots asap


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Just click on pic and it gets bigger and you can tell he has scutes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I didnt think sanchezi had that pointed of face. O and do sanchezi only have scutes?


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

hastatus said:


> S. sanchezi. ID complete.


Awesome thats what i was hoping! Thank you very muhc for the help.
My first P i am very excited!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> Just click on pic and it gets bigger and you can tell he has scutes


Oops, I never thought of that. Yes, you can definitely see some nice, large scutes in the first picture.









Great sanchezi, I hope you enjoy him.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

All fishes in the subfamily Serrasalminae have "scutes" = serrae.

If they didn't they would not be members. What makes S. sanchezi is the size of the individual scutes and in most cases how it is formed in an irreguarly pattern. On average, most Serrasalmus serrae point in the same direction towards the rear. S. sanchezi is unique in its individual pattern which often times point in different directions.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Frank, 
Aren't they all going in one direction on this particular fish? Like the blade of a circular saw?
Maybe its just my eyes...but they dont look random.

Either way, its a beautiful fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I can't really see the serrae from those photos. If he wants to try a close up, it'll have to be like this one: http://opefe.com/images/S_sancheCredit_Serae.jpg unless his photos look better.

If I'm wrong, I'll revise my ID, if not, then it is what it is.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

hastatus said:


> I can't really see the serrae from those photos. If he wants to try a close up, it'll have to be like this one: http://opefe.com/images/S_sancheCredit_Serae.jpg unless his photos look better.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I'll revise my ID, if not, then it is what it is.


Ha ha...
That was the exact same picture that i was thinking about when i posted.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is another example of the variability of this species on the serrae. I cut away the flesh, exposing the serrae.


----------

